# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

Hello, I am having issues trying to install Windows 7 Professional 64 bit. It gets stuck on the Starting Windows screen before the Windows logo comes up. I have tried leaving it on all night and it stays on like that. Here is my current hardware:

Dell Optiplex GX620 PC
Intel Pentium 4 (with 64 bit support) 3.0 GHz
8GB DDR2
Onboard graphics -256 MB

I upgraded the bios already to the latest version, tried setting different options in the bios such as HDD settings and OS install, and have not gotten anywhere. Does anyone know what could be causing this?

**EDIT** I forgot to mention that this is a legit copy of Windows that I downloaded through the MSDNAA site. I have tried downloading and burning it multiple times and same result.


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

I have seen someone with a similar issue somewhere but they said it could be due to a faulty PCI card. The thing is, I don't have any PCI cards installed currently.... I don't know what to do.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

Have you tested the HDD? Download the ISO image for *Seatools* in my signature and burn the image to CD using *IMGBurn* also in my signature. Boot off of the newly created CD and run the short and long tests on the drive, if either fails, the drive needs to be replaced. 
If the drive passes both tests then wipe the drive. Download the ISO image of DBAN burn the image with* IMGBurn* boot off of the newly created CD and do a low level format. Then try installing 7 again.


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

Okay I will try that I will make an image of my current install first just in case. Thank you


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

I did all that and I get the same result


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

Omg I think it's my DVD drive. My 32 bit disk gets stuck a the same point. I can't even restore my previous image now


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

Okay I have no idea what is going on... The dvd I am trying to use works on other computers. I have tried installing from USB and get the same thing. I can install windows XP from cd. All my Windows 7 DVDs get stuck at the same Starting Windows screen before the Microsoft logo comes up. This is the weirdest thing I have ever seen. I only have the necessary items plugged in, I don't have any PS/2 ports so I can't disable the USB. I am so confused.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

Do other DVD;s work in that DVD drive you are trying to install W7 Pro with?


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

I tried 2 different ones and they both get stuck. I thought it was the drive until I tried off USB and got the same result. Is there an issue with my processor? It's a 64 bit compatible pentium 4


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

So two different DVD's do not worrk in the DVD drive have you checked the connections to ensure the drive is connected up properly check for loose connections or damaged cables and connectors. You will need to open up the desktop to check these.

Please take anti-static precautions if you are opening up the desktop and make sure it is switched of and unplugged from the mains. Only do this if you are confident in doing so. Else take it too a local computer repair shop.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

There's some info in this article regarding sockets which may help determine if your Pentium 4 will be compatible Is a pentium 4 3 00ghz chip Windows 7 64 bit compatible? - CPUs - CPU-Components


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

You could also try running the Windows Upgrade Advisor Download: Windows 7 Upgrade Advisor - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details which will show if your pc meets the requirements for 64 bit which could be one of the reasons of possible conflict in trying to install Win7 64bit if it doesn't and could be why the USB ports or the diskplayer appear to be non-functional.

The last bit is just a guess.


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

Before I tried this install I was running 32 bit 7 with 1gb ram. I then upgraded the ram and got a 64 bit key and ISo from msdnaa. I was able to install windows xp yesterday. To cyberman, I am more than comfortable within a pc since I am an A+ certified technician. If I can install xp the drive should be good right ?Also, my bios says that the CPU is 64 bit compatible


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

You checked the connections and re-installed chipset drivers?


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

How can I install drivers with out an os?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

If you have confirmed that your pentium 4 uses 64-bit architecture then it should be ok not all P4s did.

Have you checked the connections on the DVD drive and you did run Windows 7 upgrade advisor before deciding to upgrade W7 64-bit?


*Edit:* Same DVD drive used to install XP by any chance?

Hdd seems good can be checked by downloading hdd manufacturer's tool to confirm.

Have you checked the Windows 7 DVD's in another DVD drive at boot time?


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*



TheCyberMan said:


> If you have confirmed that your pentium 4 uses 64-bit architecture then it should be ok not all P4s did.


It says it uses EM64T in the BIOS



> Have you checked the connections on the DVD drive and you did run Windows 7 upgrade advisor before deciding to upgrade W7 64-bit?


 I ran it before upgrading to 32 bit. I didn't see an option for 64. I may not have looked for it.




> *Edit:* Same DVD drive used to install XP by any chance?


 Yes



> Hdd seems good can be checked by downloading hdd manufacturer's tool to confirm.


 Yes it passed the short test and long test



> Have you checked the Windows 7 DVD's in another DVD drive at boot time?


My other computers are only 32 bit and it comes up with an error when trying to boot from the DVD.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

Following a search, I've seen several links where OPs have installed Win7 64bit using the EMT64T so you shouldn't have any problems on that score.


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

That was my thinking exactly. Ive tried every instal method I know of except using a server to distribute the image. I thought if the DVD or the DVD drive was bad then the USB install should work. Something else is going on and no cant figure it out


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

Could you put the HDD into one of your other computers and load its original OS, run a chkdsk /r or /b then put it back in to the original computer to see if you can get back in and then try the 64 bit install again if that works.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

Ok your P4 is 64-bit.

There is a tab for 64-bit on upgrade advisor.

You used the DVD drive to install XP which was successful.

You have tried the Windows 7 DVD's in another computer/s DVD drive and has the same error or different error, Exact error message would be good.

The Windows 7 DVD's May not have burned properly or download correctly if not working from multiple drives.


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

When I tried to install on other computers it said that the computer wasn't compatible with the hardware I'll download it and see what it says


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

At I ran the upgrade advisor and it said it passed all the hardware requirements.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

Please give a recap of error what happens on dell optiplex GX620 and exact message that was received.

Also Hdd size of Dell optiplex set bios defaults to optimised settings.

The message on your other pc's is they do not match hardware requirements for W7 64-bit but that wasn't exact message you posted.


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

I don't get an error message on my dell. It just freezes on the starting windows screen before the logo. The other computer says that it cannot load the 64 bit os because it is 32 bit. The hdd is 150 gb. 

Also I redownloaded the iso, burned it again, reset the bios, and still doesn't work


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

Yet you installed windows XP 32-bit on the same 150GB hdd using the same DVD drive that is correct yes? that now freezes using the Windows 7 DVD.

We know that the hdd is good as you have tested it and been able to install XP and works without problems.

Also DVD drive has to be ok as you have used it to linstall XP onto hdd and have reported no problems with anything such as freezing or restarts or shutdowns.

That leaves the PSU, Motherboard and RAM memory

At this stage i am going to say it probably isn't PSU related as nothing apart from freezing when trying to install W7 64-bit has ocurred.

The motherboard please give us make and exact model and no including rev no.
Also strip the system down so just the PSU, CPU and graphics card is attached along with pc speaker connection on the headline. Disconnect all drives, add-in cards such as pci e-sata brackets and USB card readers from the system. Do this with system switched off and unplugged from the mains anti-static precautions apply.
Turn on system it should repeatedly beep at you indicating motherboard is good. Please let us know outcome.

Now your RAM memory is all the same brand, speed i.e pc25300 amount of ram matches 2GB sticks or 4GB sticks or if 8 slots 1GB sticks, All single density or double density. Or is mixed memory of varying sizes and speeds and brands?

32-bit memory or 64-bit memory? Please give brand/s sizes and speeds.


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

The motherboard is a dell. I think the model # is cn-0j7109-72204-5c0-040c. It also says rev a00. The ram is ddr2 667 MHz and I have 4 2gb sticks. They are double density with heat spreaders made by wintec. I cannot tell if the memory is 32 or 64 bit. I disconnected everything like you said and it made two short beeps.


----------



## Illbiteyournose (Jun 5, 2012)

Do a hard drive test also, depending what make it is there are manufacture testers that we use


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

I have done multiple tests on the drive and the memory. Everything passes


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

Please go into the bios and report back how much memory is installed?

Is this the original motherboard in the optiplex as when it was shipped out to you?


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

It shows 8gb. Yes it is the oem motherboard.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

Please take 4GB of ram out of the board and run the windows 7 DVD and see what happens.

The original motherboard for that optiplex model is designed i believe for 4GB max on desktop model.


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

I feel so stupid. I will try that when I get home. I know I should have checked documentation before purchasing.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

No worries my friend please let us know whether it works or not we may be able to assist you further.

It happens to everyone you are not alone in that although some may not like admit it.


----------



## Dometic (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

Yeah I took out 4gb and it loads no problem. Now I have an extra 4 gb


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Windows 7 Professional 64 bit installation freezes*

You've got a bonus the extra RAM can be used in another machine or used for troubleshooting RAM issues or for a rainy day or new build:grin:

Glad the issue is resolved for you.

Please mark the thread as solved if you are happy with the resolution.

Thanks for posting back.


----------

